

Google is creating a Nexus call center for device support - russellholly
http://www.geek.com/articles/mobile/uncovered-google-creating-a-nexus-call-center-for-device-support-20121011/

======
avolcano
My Galaxy Nexus (via Google Play)'s wifi broke after one month, just outside
of the Google Play Store 30-day guarantee. No attempts at software changes
fixed the issue; clearly something went bad in the hardware.

I've been delaying getting it fixed because it'll be a five week turnaround
from Samsung support, according to forum posts regarding similar issues. It
also sounds like Samsung's support is nightmarish.

Meanwhile, I'm sure if this had happened with my old iPhone 4 (which I'll be
using while my GNex is away), I could have gone to the Apple Store about half
an hour away and gotten it either replaced on the spot, or at least been able
to work with an employee right there to get it sent out instead of having to
go through the standard terrible warranty processes. Even if there was no
Apple Store near me, I've never heard any complaints about Apple's phone
support like I have about other manufacturers.

The point of all of this: while Google obviously won't have the retail support
an Apple Store does, by having exclusive call centers regarding only a few
devices, they'll be able to make sure their employees are better trained and
their phone processes much more streamlined than the manufacturers ever could.
In fact, maybe I'll just tough it out with my wifi-less phone until the new
call center opens...

~~~
nodata
You bought something and quickly afterwards it broke?

Don't repair, get a refund and buy it again. Easy.

~~~
avolcano
Google has a 30-day guarantee for it.

It broke on day 35.

It's now under Samsung's 12-month limited warranty. No refunds, no exchanges,
just repairs, unfortunately.

~~~
s_henry_paulson
Did you try to contact Google's refund people and ask about this? I would be
surprised if they turned you away.

If they did turn you away, you might want to think about getting a credit card
with purchase protection. All Amex cards, and some Visa and MasterCards have
this feature.

If the merchant won't give you your money back within 90 days of your
purchase, just contact your card company and they'll give you the money.

------
meiji
Slightly puzzled how this is a surprise. I've been amazed that they've managed
to sell hardware without any of their own support for some time. Nobody else
gets away with it unless it's rebadged for someone who does have a call centre

~~~
TechNewb
My Nexus tablet has a bad flicker on the screen, and I've been living with it
b/c Google offers no support.

Edit: By "no support," I mean "little support for the backing brand and seller
of the device"

~~~
josefresco
I found switching the screen brightness setting from (A) auto to a set level
and this fixed what appeared to be a flicker or constant changing of the
brightness level. I was assuming it was software related, however my issue
might be unrelated to yours.

~~~
TechNewb
I will give that a try, thanks!

------
Evbn
Shouldn't that be a Call Nexus?

